# A new approach to catching Mangrove Snapper



## MackMan




----------



## captken

*Unfortunately, this is illegal.*

post not needed


----------



## MackMan

Thanks for the info. I'll take this down until I get more clarification. 

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?234511-Shrimp-Tipped-Jig-Head


----------



## smooth move

what just happened?


----------



## MackMan

I just checked with the FWC, its absolutely legal to do this. No WORRIES!


----------



## NoMoSurf

Looks like a fantastic way to catch the piss out of Ruby Reds... :-(


----------

